# دورة جديده فى شرح برنامج Sap 2000 V 15.1 مع المهندس : خالد عبدالكريم



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (29 أغسطس 2013)

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اقدم لكم اليوم 
دوره فى برنامج الساب 2000 الاصدار 15.1
 اعداد مهندس : خالد عبدالكريم 

المحاضرة الاولى : شرح الكمرات
pdf
http://rghost.net/48448472
فيديو
https://ia601900.us.archive.org/25/items/ibnelkayem_yahoo_Beam/beam.mp4
او
http://rghost.net/private/48448245/973fdb4a6aeb32cdabc1d8b19328ad82
*​


علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم الرفع على ال gulfup
> 
> *pdf
> *http://www.gulfup.com/?vqVrXP
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> دا كراك نسخة البرنامج 15.1 اللى انا شغال بيه الكورس ياشباب
> http://rghost.net/48477114
> ودى طريقه التفعيل
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BxT6NkP3iE
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الثانيه : شرح الاطارات
> FRAMES
> pdf
> ...





علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> *pdf
> *http://www.gulfup.com/?vQYaj4
> *فيديو
> *http://www.gulfup.com/?qrBJgs​





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> تم الرفع على اليوتيوب
> 
> الدرس الاول : الكمرات
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Y-7Ieo0Wg
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> يابشمهندسه انا بختار شكل القطاع فقط لكن الخصائص انا بختارها من الماتريل اللى انا عرفتها
> الفيديو دا يوضح الكلام
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGHroxYwlRU
> او رابط اخر للفيديو
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *المحاضرة الثالثه : شرح التراس*
> Truss
> * pdf*
> * [url]http://rghost.net/48503537*[/URL]
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> تم رفع المحاضره الثالثه : التراس على اليوتيوب
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDddlI3N0aI​





المهندس الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> ليسامحني الاخ علاء
> اليكم الروابط
> http://www.gulfup.com/?faxWAG
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الرابعه : البلاطات المصمته
> SOLID SLAB
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الخامسه : فلات سلاب
> flat slab
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> كوبرى ستيل على برنامج الساب
> 
> الشرح فيديو من
> 
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *مجموعة الدروس السابقة pdf تم رفعها من جديد على اكثر من سيرفر
> بعنوان مسائل محلول على برنامج الساب
> للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم
> للتحميل
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *مجموعة الدروس السابقة pdf تم رفعها من جديد على سيرفر فورشيرد
> بعنوان مسائل محلول على برنامج الساب
> للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم
> للتحميل
> ...





3pecial قال:


> رابط اخر
> http://www.tusfiles.net/tamf33gmvnam


----------



## mohamed elfeky (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس الامين (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudzaidu (29 أغسطس 2013)

*دعم جديد*

شكرا لكل دعم ربنا يتقبل منك ويرزقك الاخلاص


----------



## egoze (29 أغسطس 2013)

than you we are waiting for next lessen


----------



## amina1990 (29 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس نحمد خالد جزاك الله خيرا 
يا ريت يا بشمهندس تكون هنالك محظرات زي ذي فيها 
1/. طريق تصميم جميع الاعمدة و با التفصيل و جزاك الله خيرا..
2/.طريق تصميم الكور وشير وول.. يدوي
جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (29 أغسطس 2013)

ان شاء الله جارى استئناف العمل فى البرنامج 
وهنتعرض لكل حاجه بقدر المستطاع 
انتظروا الدرس القادم 
الفريم ....
​


----------



## dmoha (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك يامهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اداء رائع جدا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (30 أغسطس 2013)

تم الرفع على ال gulfup

*pdf
*http://www.gulfup.com/?vqVrXP

*فيديو
*
http://www.gulfup.com/?hyWm0d​*
*


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك واكتر لنا من هل الدروس المفيدة وجزاك الله جنة الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 أغسطس 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم الرفع على ال gulfup
> 
> *pdf
> *http://www.gulfup.com/?vqVrXP
> ...


* شكرا جزيلاً لحسن تعاونك معى اخى الكريم *​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 أغسطس 2013)

دا كراك نسخة البرنامج 15.1 اللى انا شغال بيه الكورس ياشباب 
http://rghost.net/48477114
ودى طريقه التفعيل 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BxT6NkP3iE
ملحوظة
الايميل فى خلفيه شرح الكراك قديم 

جارى رفع المحاضره الثانيه ....
​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 أغسطس 2013)

*
المحاضرة الثانيه : شرح الاطارات
FRAMES
pdf
http://rghost.net/48480638
فيديو
https://ia601006.us.archive.org/27/items/ENG.KHALED.FRAMES/FRAME.wmv

اى نقص توضيحى فى محتوى شرح الملزمه 
تجدوه بإذن الله فى ملف الفيديو 
واى خطأ او سهو او نسيان ارجو ان تعذرونى فما انا الا بشر اصيب واخطئ 
وما توفيقى الا بالله 
انتظروا المحاضره الثالثه 
التراس ....
جارى العمل عليها بإذن الله وتوفيقه 
*​ ​ * 4 *


 


​


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير شرح رائع جدا ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الثانيه : شرح الاطارات
> FRAMES
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> ​ * 4 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*pdf
*http://www.gulfup.com/?vQYaj4
*فيديو
*http://www.gulfup.com/?qrBJgs​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

تم الرفع على اليوتيوب 

الدرس الاول : الكمرات 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Y-7Ieo0Wg
الدرس الثانى : الاطارات 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5kXpjedrs
​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## egoze (31 أغسطس 2013)

مششكور جدا يا بشمهندس خالد عبد الكريم و بارك الله فيك 
في انتظار الحلقات القادمه و حلقه لفلات سلاب خصوصا وارجو منك توضيح كيفيه اخذ moment transfer في حاله عمل manual check punching for flat slab


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (31 أغسطس 2013)

رائع ياباشمهندس بس عايزه اسأل عند تعريف القطاعات حضرتك عرفت الTsection من القائمه الخاصه بالsteel هل البرنامج مش هياخد فى اعتباره خواص الاستيل فى التحليل وفيه سؤال كمان ليه حضرتك بتعكس اتجاه الshear بعد الحل ... وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل وفى انتظار البقية


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> رائع ياباشمهندس بس عايزه اسأل عند تعريف القطاعات حضرتك عرفت الTsection من القائمه الخاصه بالsteel هل البرنامج مش هياخد فى اعتباره خواص الاستيل فى التحليل وفيه سؤال كمان ليه حضرتك بتعكس اتجاه الshear بعد الحل ... وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل وفى انتظار البقية



يابشمهندسه انا بختار شكل القطاع فقط لكن الخصائص انا بختارها من الماتريل اللى انا عرفتها 
الفيديو دا يوضح الكلام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGHroxYwlRU
او رابط اخر للفيديو

http://rghost.net/private/48494808/ca42d97eac9a8f2da69777055dc0967e

اما بالنسبه لعكس اتجاه الشير علشان البرنامج امريكى فيعمل اتجاه الشير على غير المعتاد بالنسبه لينا فى رسم الشير علشان كدا انا عكسته
بس فى الحالتين صح مافيش مشكله ​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

egoze قال:


> مششكور جدا يا بشمهندس خالد عبد الكريم و بارك الله فيك
> في انتظار الحلقات القادمه و حلقه لفلات سلاب خصوصا وارجو منك توضيح كيفيه اخذ moment transfer في حاله عمل manual check punching for flat slab



ان شاء الله يابشمهندس تابع الحلقات وبإذن الله تجد ما تريد ​


----------



## engineer (31 أغسطس 2013)

تم اضافة ما استجد من روابط بالمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

*المحاضرة الثالثه : شرح التراس*
Truss
* pdf*
* [url]http://rghost.net/48503537*[/URL]
* فيديو*
http://ia601007.us.archive.org/19/items/ENG.KHALED.Truss/Truss.mp4

جارى رفع المحاضره يوتيوب 
وجارى ستئناف الدوره فتابعونا ....
​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

engineer قال:


> تم اضافة ما استجد من روابط بالمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


واياكم 
شكرا للتعاون 
نفع الله بكم 

​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (31 أغسطس 2013)

تم رفع المحاضره الثالثه : التراس على اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDddlI3N0aI​


----------



## المهندس الامين (31 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم :
ليسامحني الاخ علاء 
اليكم الروابط
http://www.gulfup.com/?faxWAG

http://www.gulfup.com/?XfY3tr


----------



## aelmostafa (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك الله على استكمال ما بدات وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kalosh (1 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك يامهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله شرح رائع


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ​


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

م خالد المحترم : لو تكرمة مشكور عند شرح steel على الساب عمل مثال من الواقع مثل شرح المهندس علاء السيسي ( الغير مكتمل للأسف) وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة اكثر على جميع المهندسيين (http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng356629-6/#post2988422)


----------



## nadahelal (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف يتم رفع المحاضرات وتشغيل الفيديو وجزاكم الله


----------



## nadahelal (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عيزين التبصيت فى الخطواط ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد النواري (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شواني (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*
المحاضرة الرابعه : البلاطات المصمته 
SOLID SLAB
pdf
http://rghost.net/48618366
فيديو
http://ia601901.us.archive.org/19/items/ENG.KHALED.SOLID.SLAB/SOLID.SLAB.mp4
يوتيوب
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nj9FNrXQL

الكورس كامل حتى الان 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Y-7Ieo0Wg&list=PLDMi9RPIV0sHnq_ZpES0EZjSZ8dbqt_Vn
​


----------



## حمدي شققي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*
المحاضرة الخامسه : فلات سلاب
flat slab
pdf
http://rghost.net/48741614
فيديو
https://archive.org/details/FlatSlab
يوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLDMi9RPIV0sHnq_ZpES0EZjSZ8dbqt_Vn
*​


----------



## yousef salamah (14 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم .. 
جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس خالد على الشرح المبسط والرائع ... 
وارجو منك ان تضع رابط تحميل البرنامج بنفس النسخة التي تعمل عليها مع التفعيل وطريقة التفعيل حتى تكمل الفائدة ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## aelmostafa (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على استكمال ما بدأت


----------



## حمدي شققي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير شرح رائع​


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (21 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس فى درس ال solid slab انت شلت ال15 سم ليه من الكمرات انت المفروض تدخل ال depth بتاعها كامل ولا انا غلطان كدا !!!


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس على الشرح الرائع
ولو تكرمت إعادة رفع ملفات ال pdf حيث أن روابطها أغلبها لاتعمل


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2013)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> لو سمحت يا باشمهندس فى درس ال solid slab انت شلت ال15 سم ليه من الكمرات انت المفروض تدخل ال depth بتاعها كامل ولا انا غلطان كدا !!!


انا قعلا اخدت العمق بتاع الكمره كامل 
سمك البلاطه دا حاجه تانيه 
وان شاء الله اراجع الفيديو جايز حضرتك تقصد حاجه تانيه 



أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس على الشرح الرائع
> ولو تكرمت إعادة رفع ملفات ال pdf حيث أن روابطها أغلبها لاتعمل


حاضر هرفعهم تانى ان شاء الله 

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2013)

كوبرى ستيل على برنامج الساب 

الشرح فيديو من 

هنا 
​


----------



## engineer (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *المحاضرة الثالثه : شرح التراس*
> Truss
> * pdf*
> * [url]http://rghost.net/48503537*[/URL]
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> تم رفع المحاضره الثالثه : التراس على اليوتيوب
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDddlI3N0aI​





المهندس الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> ليسامحني الاخ علاء
> اليكم الروابط
> http://www.gulfup.com/?faxWAG
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الرابعه : البلاطات المصمته
> SOLID SLAB
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الخامسه : فلات سلاب
> flat slab
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> كوبرى ستيل على برنامج الساب
> 
> الشرح فيديو من
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *المحاضرة الثالثه : شرح التراس*
> Truss
> * pdf*
> * [url]http://rghost.net/48503537*[/URL]
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> تم رفع المحاضره الثالثه : التراس على اليوتيوب
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDddlI3N0aI​





المهندس الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> ليسامحني الاخ علاء
> اليكم الروابط
> http://www.gulfup.com/?faxWAG
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الرابعه : البلاطات المصمته
> SOLID SLAB
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *
> المحاضرة الخامسه : فلات سلاب
> flat slab
> pdf
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> كوبرى ستيل على برنامج الساب
> 
> الشرح فيديو من
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (15 نوفمبر 2013)

engineer قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزاكم مثله 
شكرا للتعاون والاهتمام 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجموعة الدروس السابقة pdf تم رفعها من جديد على اكثر من سيرفر 
بعنوان مسائل محلول على برنامج الساب 
للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم 
للتحميل
uploaded

sendspace

turbobit

uptobox


*​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجموعة الدروس السابقة pdf تم رفعها من جديد على سيرفر فورشيرد 
بعنوان مسائل محلول على برنامج الساب 
للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم 
للتحميل 

4shared
*​


----------



## 3pecial (15 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط اخر 
http://www.tusfiles.net/tamf33gmvnam


----------



## engineer (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *مجموعة الدروس السابقة pdf تم رفعها من جديد على اكثر من سيرفر
> بعنوان مسائل محلول على برنامج الساب
> للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم
> للتحميل
> ...





مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> *مجموعة الدروس السابقة pdf تم رفعها من جديد على سيرفر فورشيرد
> بعنوان مسائل محلول على برنامج الساب
> للمهندس : خالد عبدالكريم
> للتحميل
> ...





3pecial قال:


> رابط اخر
> http://www.tusfiles.net/tamf33gmvnam



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (24 نوفمبر 2013)

شكر الله لكم المرور الطيب 
وعذراً على التأخير فى تقديم الدروس للانشغال


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (28 نوفمبر 2013)

روابط جديدة لبعض الدروس على موقع ميديا فاير 

الاطارات 

كوبرى ستيل ​


----------



## حمدي شققي (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*Up ... !!!
*​


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (30 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

